# heavy large ceramic insulator decor:)



## SmallTownGirl (May 30, 2007)

*Hubby dragged this out of the bush that day instead of a Turkey.. I made use of it..[]*


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2007)

I don't know insulators but it looks unusual. Don't let it fill with water and freeze in the winter.


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a great idea as for use. I had a couple of these a few years ago, and sold them off. Wish I still had them now, they would have looked pretty neat in our flower garden we just finished up. There are many ways for using insulators I suppose, flower pots, door stops and so on. I posted a picture of a couple of insulators a couple of days ago. Found some others in a box I had not seen forever. Thought I would post them for those of you what may not have seen many of them over the years. I am sure most of them are quite common, except for maybe a few, but here they are regardless. Hope some of you enjoy viewing them.[/align]


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

another


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

another


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

another


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

another


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

another


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

another


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

another


----------



## LC (Jun 1, 2007)

and last


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 2, 2007)

*is there a name on that insulator?*


----------



## Brains (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice big ole insulator you got there, that style is from the 1930's or so. And LC, you have some great insulators! that pat dec 19 1871 is nice and the D-990 along with the amber one are sweet[] Let me know if you dont want the 1871 thing anymore...[]
 and is that big black swirle in the glass in the star insulator? i can tell you that thats not a common occurance is it's in the glass. mice stuff man! 

 EDIT: i cant afford any ore insulators so i tell you values

 the amber is worth 20-30, the pat 1871 is a cd 133.4 and is worth around 20-40 ( i think), the SURGE is a cd 100 and books 3-5, the D-990 books arond 20-30 (i think) the ceramic ones dont book much however they are nice lookin ones in my opinion, the star with the swirl ight sell for $40 (well what i might expect to pay if i had any money) and the rest dont book much more than 1-2. I wouldnt consider much of it rare but it isnt really common[] and dont let that multipart get anyy water frozen in it, i lost some of my nicer insulators that way.


----------



## LC (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks much Bryan for sharing your knowledge with me, I appreciate it greatly. I just seen one of those pat 1871's in another post earlier, only the embossing was placed a little different from this one. I have been wanting to try and make some poles outside, with pins, and display them in the flower garden or somewhere, but have never gotten to it as of yet .


----------



## buster (Jan 30, 2020)

LC said:


> That is a great idea as for use. I had a couple of these a few years ago, and sold them off. Wish I still had them now, they would have looked pretty neat in our flower garden we just finished up. There are many ways for using insulators I suppose, flower pots, door stops and so on. I posted a picture of a couple of insulators a couple of days ago. Found some others in a box I had not seen forever. Thought I would post them for those of you what may not have seen many of them over the years. I am sure most of them are quite common, except for maybe a few, but here they are regardless. Hope some of you enjoy viewing them.[/align]


I like insulators and have enjoyed collecting including some large ones.


----------

